# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Signification de cardinalit, DF et CIF dans un schma Merise

## miltone

Salut  tous,

J'ai vraiment du mal  cerner avec prcision les cardinalits. J'ai dans l'ensemble compris et je sais mettre les cardinalits comme il faut au bonne endroit mais je me trompe toujours sur quelques unes.

J'ai du mal  trouver les bonnes questions qui vont avec les bons schmas.
Je fonctionne beaucoup graphiquement ou schmatiquement pour comprendre les choses.

Je vous fourni donc en exemple un schma et si vous pouviez dans la mesure de vos possibilits m'expliquez une faon graphique de comprendre les cardinalits?

Je prcise que je me suis beaucoup renseign et vu des liens sur le net  ce sujet et que ce n'est pas si vident que a en  l'air car je ne trouve pas d'explication commune. A chaque fois que je comprend une notion l'autre est en contradiction avec la 1e, d'o la difficult de comprhension mme si indpendamment je comprend chaque notion.

je vous fourni un schma pour qu'on se base sur la mme chose. 
En vous remerciant d'avance pour l'aide prcieuse apport.

----------


## hegros

en langage merisien prsume-je ?

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,

Merci de prsenter des diagrammes un peu plus soigns.

On admettra que l'on se situe dans un contexte MERISE.

*Cas des cardinalits a,b*

Ne mettez pas ces cardinalits entre parenthses, car avec certains AGL, ces parenthses apportent des informations supplmentaires.

1) 0,1
Lentit-type E1 participe au plus une fois  lassociation-type ASS1 (participation facultative).2) 1,1
Lentit-type E1 participe au moins et au plus une fois  lassociation-type ASS1 (la participation est donc obligatoire).3) 0,N
Lentit-type E1 peut participer plusieurs fois  lassociation-type ASS1 (participation facultative).4) 1,N
Lentit-type E1 participe au moins une fois et au plus plusieurs fois  lassociation-type ASS1 (la participation est donc obligatoire).

*Cas des cardinalits c,d*

Mme principe concernant la participation de lentit-type E2  lassociation-type ASS1.

----------


## miltone

merci fsmrel mais j'avais compris la signification des 0, 1 et N en fait.
Dans la pratique ca ne m'avance pas de savoir que 0 vaut 0, que 1 vaut 1 et que N vaut l'infini.

ce qui me perturbe c'est les cardinalits avec des CIF dans un corrig d'exercices.

J'ai une entit livre qui est en CIF avec une entit matire et une entit type.
les cardinalits sont les suivantes:
-livre vers CIF(matire) 1,1
-matire vers CIF 1,n
-livre vers CIF(type) 1,1
-type vers CIF 1,n

Je comprend bien qu'un livre ne peut exister sans matire ni type mais c'est la cardinalit maximale de livre cers les CIF qui me perturbe.
Pourquoi plusieurs livres ne peuvent possder plusieurs matire ?
pourquoi un 1 en cardinalit maximal?


Je vais me renseigner sur les CIF pour tre sr de bien comprendre toutes les cardinalits dans le dtails.



> en langage merisien prsume-je ?


Oui M'sieur

----------


## hegros

pour a

combien il existe *au minimum* de E2 pour l'association ASS1

pour b

combien il existe *au maximum*  de E2pour l'association ASS1

pour c

combien il existe *au minimum* de E1 pour l'association ASS1

pour d

combien il existe *au maximum de E1* pour l'association ASS1

----------


## CinePhil

> c'est la cardinalit maximale de livre 
> 
> Pourquoi plusieurs livres


La cardinalit maximale de Livre (du ct de l'entit Livre serait plus appropri comme formulation) indique le nombre maximal de fois qu'*un livre* peut participer  l'association. Il ne s'agit *jamais de plusieurs livres* !

Livre -1,1----Traiter----0,n- Matire

==> 1 livre traite d'une seule matire
==> 1 matire peut tre traite plusieurs par plusieurs livres

Matieres(M_Id, M_Nom)
Livres(L_Id, L_Titre, L_IdMatiere, ...)

Matires : 
1, Franais
2, Maths
3, Histoire
4, Gographie
...

Livres : 
1, Grands auteurs franais, 1, ...
2, Littrature europenne, 1, ...
3, Algbre en troisime, 2
4, Gomtrie descriptive, 2
5, Etudes de fonctions mathmatiques, 2
...

Chaque livre traite d'une seule matire mais une matire peut tre traite par plusieurs livres.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,




> Dans la pratique ca ne m'avance pas de savoir que 0 vaut 0, que 1 vaut 1 et que N vaut l'infini.


En Merise (ou autre), 0 *symbolise*  le fait qu'une participation  une association est facultative, ce qui n'est quand mme pas la mme chose que de dire que 0 vaut 0. De mme, 1 symbolise un minimum (cardinalit minimale) ou un maximum (cardinalit maximale) dans une participation  une association. Quant  N, ce symbole marque la pluralit, mais quand mme pas linfini, on n'est pas chez Cantor...





> Pourquoi plusieurs livres ne peuvent possder plusieurs matire ?


En fait, daprs vos cardinalits, un livre concerne une matire et une seule, tandis quune matire est concerne par au moins un livre.

Exemple. Supposons que l'univers des livres soit compos des lments suivants : L1, L2, L3, L4, L5, L6 et que l'univers des matires soit compos des lments suivants : M1, M2, M3. 

Si :
le livre L1 concerne la matire M1 et elle seule,
le livre L2 concerne la matire M2 et elle seule,
le livre L3 concerne la matire M1 et elle seule,
le livre L4 concerne la matire M1 et elle seule,
le livre L5 concerne la matire M2 et elle seule,
le livre L6 concerne la matire M3 et elle seule,
Etc.Alors on respecte les contraintes. En revanche, si le mme livre pouvait concerner plusieurs matires, alors il faudrait remplacer la cardinalit 1,1 (ct Livre) par la cardinalit 1,N. 






> Je vais me renseigner sur les CIF pour tre sr de bien comprendre toutes les cardinalits dans le dtails.


Dans votre exemple, crire  CIF  ou  Concerner  revient au mme. Jadis, on fournissait un verbe, puis avec le temps, certains ont pris la manie de remplacer le verbe par le mot magique CIF en prsence de la moindre cardinalit 1,1 dans une association-type binaire. Question de mode ? En fait, la CIF devient utile pour tablir par exemple des contraintes dans des associations-types ternaires et au-del. Voyez la FAQ Merise  CIF (ou dpendance fonctionnelle) de A  Z .

----------


## JPhi33

Bonjour,

Le sujet n'tant pas clos, je me permets une petite intervention.



> Dans votre exemple, crire  CIF  ou  Concerner  revient au mme. Jadis, on fournissait un verbe, puis avec le temps, certains ont pris la manie de remplacer le verbe par le mot magique CIF en prsence de la moindre cardinalit 1,1 dans une association-type binaire. Question de mode ?


Certains auteurs prconisent d'indiquer CIF  pour une cardinalit 1,1 lorsque les occurrences du lien entre entits source et cible sont permanentes, c'est--dire non sujettes  mise  jour, et DF dans le cas contraire. L'inconvnient du principe de remplacement du verbe est qu'il peut conduire, dans certains cas,  l'apauvrissement du modle en masquant la smantique du lien entre ces entits.

A noter que les associations de type 1,1 - 1,n ou (1,1 - 0,n) ne sont pas toutes porteuses de smantique, c'est mme un cas rare. La plupart sont de simples liens "a-un".






> En fait, la CIF devient utile pour tablir par exemple des contraintes dans des associations-types ternaires et au-del. Voyez la FAQ Merise  CIF (ou dpendance fonctionnelle) de A  Z .


Sans remettre en cause le tutoriel de Dominique Nanci, une simplification de la reprsentation a t propose par des auteurs reconnus (Rochfeld, Morejon) :


```

```

Cette simplification de la notation rpond  toutes les contraintes sans perte smantique.


JPhi33

----------


## CinePhil

> A noter que les associations de type 1,1 - 1,n ou (1,1 - 0,n) ne sont pas toutes porteuses de smantique, c'est mme un cas rare. La plupart sont de simples liens "a-un".


Ah bon !  :8O: 
Personne -0,n----Diriger----1,1- Projet
Client -0,n----Passer----1,1- Commande
Professeur -0,n----Assurer----1,1- Cours
Concepteur -0,n----Raliser----1,1- MCD  ::D:

----------


## JPhi33

Bonsoir,




> Envoy par JPhi33
> 
> 
> A noter que les associations de type 1,1 - 1,n ou (1,1 - 0,n) ne sont pas toutes porteuses de smantique, c'est mme un cas rare. La plupart sont de simples liens "a-un".
> 
> 
> Ah bon ! 
> Personne -0,n----Diriger----1,1- Projet
> Client -0,n----Passer----1,1- Commande
> ...


Au loto, 100% des gagnants ont tent leur chance.


JPhi33

----------


## VivaTUN

salut miltone.
les cardinalits dpendent tjrs du contexte trait 
dans votre cas je pense que dans l'nonc de l'exercice on vous dit que chaque livre ne peut traiter qu'une seule matire c'est pourquoi vous avez:
Livre vers CIF (matire) 1,1 donc un livre ne peut traiter *qu'une et une seule matire*
sinon dans d'autres exemples un livre peut tre multi-matires donc vous aurez comme cardinalit 1-n: un livre xxxx peut traiter une ou plusieurs matires  ::):

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,





> Certains auteurs prconisent d'indiquer CIF pour une cardinalit 1,1 lorsque les occurrences du lien entre entits source et cible sont permanentes, c'est--dire non sujettes  mise  jour, et DF dans le cas contraire.


Cest effectivement ce quon crit H. Tardieu, A. Rochfeld, R. Colletti dans _La Mthode MERISE, Tome 1 Principes et outils_. (Les ditions dorganisation) rimpression de 1989 :_ La dpendance fonctionnelle est un concept qui sapplique sur un ensemble doccurrences de relation-type. [...] 
La dpendance fonctionnelle ou D.F. inter-individus est un cas particulier de relation binaire. Elle traduit le fait que connaissant une occurrence de lun des deux individus composant la collection de la relation, on connat directement une et une seule occurrence de lautre individu. 
Le premier individu est appel source de la D.F., le second cible ou but. Les cardinalits sont 1,1 ou 0,1 pour les individus-source et sont quelconques (1,1, ou 0,1 ou 0,2 ou 1,n) pour les individus-cible.
La D.F. est dite forte lorsque la cardinalit minimale de lindividu source est de 1. [...] Elle est faible lorsque cette cardinalit est de 0. [...] 
La Contrainte dintgrit Fonctionnelle inter-individus (C.I.F.) est un cas particulier de la D.F. forte inter-individus. [...] De plus, la dpendance doit tre stable, c'est--dire quune fois le lien tabli entre deux occurrences, il ne peut tre modifi dans le temps._  *Commentaires*  

1) Que la dpendance fonctionnelle soit un cas particulier de relation binaire, pourquoi pas, mais  le fait que connaissant une occurrence de lun des deux individus composant la collection de la relation, on connat directement une et une seule occurrence de lautre individu , cela vaut pour la relation binaire ds lors que la cardinalit maximale est 1 pour les  individus-source . Dans ces conditions, quelle peut tre la vraie raison pour laquelle la dpendance fonctionnelle serait un cas particulier de relation binaire ?   

2) Par ailleurs, dans le document de rfrence :
_Le formalisme de donnes MERISE, Extension du pouvoir d'expression_. Journe d'tude organise par le Groupe de travail 135  Conception des systmes d'information  (Collge AFCET-GID), Jeudi 15 novembre 1990. Paris,lanimateur du Groupe de travail, Y. Tabourier, a crit  la page 49 :
_Rappelons que dans la littrature Merise rcente ([Rochfeld/Morjon 88 & 89] et rimpression 89 de [Tardieu/Rochfeld/Colletti 83]), il a t propos de ddoubler la notion de CIF en "CIF" et "DF", ces dernires dsignant les CIF instables : le Groupe de travail 135 a rejet ce mlange daspects statiques et dynamiques, la question de la stabilit tant traite  part [...]_
En complment, je cite encore Tabourier au sujet de la dpendance fonctionnelle dans le contexte Merise (_De lautre ct de MERISE_, Les ditions dorganisation, 1986) : 
_Cette appellation prsente quelque danger, le terme de  dpendance fonctionnelle  tant utilis dans le formalisme relationnel dans un sens beaucoup plus large._ Ce que pour ma part je reformulerais volontiers ainsi :
_Cette appellation prsente quelque danger, le terme de  dpendance fonctionnelle  tant dj utilis dans la thorie relationnelle dans un sens trs diffrent, car ne mettant en jeu que les seuls attributs de len-tte dune variable relationnelle (en abrg relvar, et dont un avatar est la table SQL), et ce dans le cadre trs strict dun systme de rgles dinfrence portant le nom dAxiomes dArmstrong, au cur de la thorie des dpendances._3) Pour mmoire, je rappelle que, dans le cadre de la thorie relationnelle, le concept de dpendance fonctionnelle a t dfini bien longtemps avant que les auteurs cits plus haut ne le rcuprent et l'accommodent  leur faon. Ctait en 1970-1971 : E. F. Codd: _Further Normalization of the Data Base Relational Model_. IBM Research Report RJ 909, San Jose, California (1971). 

*Que tirer de tout cela ?*

Si lon suit le Groupe 135, la DF nexprime quune contrainte *statique* et il en va donc de mme pour la CIF considre comme cas particulier de la DF. Ainsi, le principe de stabilit ne vaut plus pour la CIF, qui est donc ravale au rang de DF. Ensuite, Tardieu, Rochfeld, et Colletti nont pas donn de raison valable faisant que la DF apporte une quelconque valeur ajoute par rapport  la simple relation *binaire*, laquelle est automatiquement porteuse dune contrainte dunicit ( connaissant une occurrence de lun des deux individus composant la collection de la relation, on connat directement une et une seule occurrence de lautre individu ). Le concept de DF considr comme cas particulier de relation binaire nest donc pas essentiel et peut tre pass au rasoir dOckham. La CIF retrouve son sens originel,  savoir quelle permet dexprimer une contrainte dunicit entre entits-types, et sa mise en oeuvre ne se justifie que pour les relations-types ternaires et au-del, comme dans lexemple ci-dessous, propos par JPhi33.

L-dessus, jenfile mon gilet pare-balles...






> Sans remettre en cause le tutoriel de Dominique Nanci, une simplification de la reprsentation a t propose par des auteurs reconnus (Rochfeld, Morejon) :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Cette simplification de la notation rpond  toutes les contraintes sans perte smantique.


Tout  fait daccord. On est en prsence dune ternaire et lon ne peut pas passer au rasoir dOckham la CIF mise en oeuvre, et comme dirait Ted Codd, il ny a rien qui ne soit pas essentiel dans cette reprsentation. Qui plus est, dans le cadre de son article de la journe d'tude organise par le groupe de travail 135, toujours  la page 49, Y. Tabourier prsente un exemple tout  fait similaire.

----------


## JPhi33

Bonsoir,




> Dans ces conditions, quelle peut tre la vraie raison pour laquelle la dpendance fonctionnelle serait un cas particulier de relation binaire ?


Je suis persuad que cette phrase a un rapport direct avec la thorie mathmatique des ensembles (il serait un peu long et surtout hors de propos de dvelopper cet aspect ici). Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'il n'y a aucune explication dans l'ouvrage lui-mme, il faut probablement se reporter  la bibliographie en fin de chapitre (p. 163).




> il a t propos de ddoubler la notion de CIF en "CIF" et "DF", ces dernires dsignant les CIF instables : le Groupe de travail 135 a rejet ce mlange daspects statiques et dynamiques, la question de la stabilit tant traite  part [...]


Je n'ai pas lu ce rapport du groupe de travail 135 mais il est clair que la raison du rejet du terme "DF",  savoir l'introduction de l'aspect dynamique dans un modle statique, est tout  fait pertinente.


JPhi33

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour,





> Envoy par fsmrel
> 
> 
> Dans ces conditions, quelle peut tre la vraie raison pour laquelle la dpendance fonctionnelle serait un cas particulier de relation binaire ?
> 
> 
> Je suis persuad que cette phrase a un rapport direct avec la thorie mathmatique des ensembles


Avant de poursuivre, je cite D. Nanci (_Ingnierie des systmes dinformation Merise 2e gnration_) :
_En mathmatiques, la notion de dpendance fonctionnelle entre deux ensembles A et B exprime qu un lment a de A correspond au plus un lment b de B ; on note :_ 
 _A_ → _B_[...]_ Dans le formalisme conceptuel de donnes de Merise, cette notion de dpendance fonctionnelle sapplique, entre autres, au sein dune relation type entre deux ou plusieurs entits types de sa collection_ [...]D. Nanci crit par ailleurs dans la FAQ Merise :
_Dpendance fonctionnnelle et CIF 

Dans Merise, ces deux termes recouvrent globalement la mme notion. Le terme dpendance fonctionnelle fait rfrence  une notion mathmatique entre ensembles._ 
Pour en venir  ce que jai crit et que vous citez, je pense quil y a matire  reformulation. En effet, on est en droit de considrer la DF merisienne comme un cas particulier de relation binaire, mais alors il faut avancer les raisons profondes motivant la ncessit, sinon lutilit, de lemploi de ce concept dans un MCD.  

Ainsi Jos Morejon (_Principes et conception dune base de donnes relationnelle_, LES DITIONS DORGANISATION) propose de remplacer le diagramme :

 

Par le suivant :
 

Et il crit :
_Cette notion est trs importante car outre quelle allge la reprsentation graphique, elle permet dintroduire une certaine orientation dans le schma. En effet, la DF tant oriente, il  est ais de reprer les diffrentes rfrences entre les entits, ainsi, dans lexemple, il est facile de constater quune COMMANDE ncessite lexistence pralable du client._ On est loin de la thorie des ensembles...
Indpendamment de cette remarque, il eut t prfrable que lauteur produise un diagramme dans le style de D. Nanci qui crit : 
_Pour les dpendances fonctionnelles sur relation binaire, nous prfrons, au graphisme gnral, "intgrer" la dpendance fonctionnelle  la relation en flchant la patte la relation  lentit cible._ Ainsi, le premier des deux diagrammes ci-dessus deviendrait :



Et les motifs invoqus par J. Morejon peuvent passer au fil  du rasoir d'Ockham...

Mme chose quand il prtend transplanter dans le Modle Relationnel de Donnes le caractre  faible  ou  fort  de la DF merisienne :
_Une contrainte de rfrence est FORTE si lattribut cl trangre ne peut pas prendre une valeur  nulle .

Une contrainte de rfrence est FAIBLE si lattribut cl trangre peut prendre une valeur  nulle ._Fallait oser ! Les adjectifs fort/faible nexistent pas dans le cadre de lintgrit rfrentielle. Par ailleurs, si Codd a accept il y a vingt ans quune cl trangre (qui, en passant, nest pas limite  un attribut) soit marque _MISSING-BUT-APPLICABLE_ (mais pas MISSING-AND-INAPPLICABLE, _sans objet_ pour faire court), aujourdhui la thorie relationnelle interdit toute marque de ce genre (_a fortiori_ la marque _nulle_).

----------


## JPhi33

Bonsoir,




> Pour en venir  ce que jai crit et que vous citez, je pense quil y a matire  reformulation. En effet, on est en droit de considrer la DF merisienne comme un cas particulier de relation binaire, mais alors il faut avancer les raisons profondes motivant la ncessit, sinon lutilit, de lemploi de ce concept dans un MCD.
> 
> Ainsi Jos Morejon [...] crit :
> _Cette notion est trs importante car outre quelle allge la reprsentation graphique, elle permet dintroduire une certaine orientation dans le schma. En effet, la DF tant oriente, il  est ais de reprer les diffrentes rfrences entre les entits, ainsi, dans lexemple, il est facile de constater quune COMMANDE ncessite lexistence pralable du client._ On est loin de la thorie des ensembles...


Certes, mais les motivations de Morejon ne sont peut-tre pas  prendre en compte puisqu'il n'est pas co-auteur de l'ouvrage dont nous parlons.




> Indpendamment de cette remarque, il eut t prfrable que lauteur produise un diagramme dans le style de D. Nanci qui crit : 
> _Pour les dpendances fonctionnelles sur relation binaire, nous prfrons, au graphisme gnral, "intgrer" la dpendance fonctionnelle  la relation en flchant la patte la relation  lentit cible._


Oui, Nanci reprsente la prsence de la DF grce  la flche mais il ne l'exclut pas.


Pour en revenir  la phrase "la dpendance fonctionnelle est un cas particulier de relation binaire", elle a peut-tre t emprunte  la thorie relationnelle, au sein de laquelle elle a un sens plus comprhensible et immdiat. D'ailleurs, dans la bibliographie de la page 163, on trouve des rfrences , notamment, Fagin (_Inclusion Dependencies and their Interaction with Functional Dependencies_ - 1984).

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour,





> [...]les motivations de Morejon ne sont peut-tre pas  prendre en compte puisqu'il n'est pas co-auteur de l'ouvrage dont nous parlons.


De mon ct, je pense que a n'est pas inutile. En effet, ce qucrit Morejon au sujet de la dpendance fonctionnelle est une rptition fidle de ce qua crit TRC (alias Tardieu, Rochfeld, Colletti), avec un prolongement  disqualifier, car touchant  l'intgrit du Modle Relationnel de Donnes (contraintes de rfrence faibles et fortes). 

Dun autre ct, vous avez cit le binme de choc RM (alias Rochfeld, Morejon), auteur du 3e tome de la Mthode (_La Mthode MERISE, Tome 3 Gamme opratoire_) dont louvrage dont nous parlons est le 1er tome :  par association, du trio de mousquetaires jai fait un quatuor. Men voudrez-vous ?


Toujours concernant Morejon,  propos du diagramme que jai fourni dans ma prcdente intervention :

 

Je me rends compte que jaurais pu fournir, en lieu et place, celui que vous proposez pour les ruches de Jrmy :
( Placer )--1,1----( Rcolter )----0,n->[ Rcolte ]mais certains retardataires auraient pu tre choqus que Rcolter soit une association-type entre une association-type et une entit-type. En tout cas, sils rflchissent  cette reprsentation, peut-tre en percevront-ils la pertinence et le pouvoir accru dans la modlisation (associations dassociations, spcialisation-gnralisation des associations, etc.)





> Pour en revenir  la phrase "la dpendance fonctionnelle est un cas particulier de relation binaire", elle a peut-tre t emprunte  la thorie relationnelle, au sein de laquelle elle a un sens plus comprhensible et immdiat.


Cette phrase ne peut pas tre emprunte  la thorie relationnelle. En effet, dans cette thorie :

1) une relation binaire (au sens relationnel) est une relation dont len-tte ne comporte que deux attributs (en SQL on dirait il sagit dun schma de table ne comportant que deux colonnes).

2) Les dpendances fonctionnelles ne concernent que les attributs de len-tte dune et une seule relvar (variable prenant des valeurs qui sont des relations) et leur objet est de permettre de prouver que cette relvar vrifie au moins la BCNF. A cet effet, elles sont rgies par ce systme fondamental de rgles que lon appelle les axiomes dArmstrong et dont on ne trouve pas trace chez TRC. Bref, une DF relationnelle ne met jamais en jeu deux relvars.

3) Le concept de relation (au sens Merise) ne fait pas partie de la thorie relationnelle. Ce type de relation y est certes implicitement prsent, ne serait-ce que dans le cadre de lintgrit rfrentielle ou  loccasion dune opration de jointure entre cl trangre et cl candidate, mais son incorporation  la thorie conduirait  violer le *principe dessentialit* cher  Ted Codd et subirait donc le fil du rasoir dOckham. De son ct, Codd a thoris dans RM/T un modle smantique dont l'quivalent de la relation merisienne est l'entit-type associative (_associative entity type_), mais RM/T ne fait pas partie de la thorie relationnelle.

Ainsi, on voit mal comment dans la thorie relationnelle la DF pourrait tre un cas particulier de la relation binaire.





> D'ailleurs, dans la bibliographie de la page 163, on trouve des rfrences , notamment, Fagin (Inclusion Dependencies and their Interaction with Functional Dependencies - 1984).


Larticle que vous citez est dune lecture ardue et requiert une connaissance trs approfondie de la thorie relationnelle. Son propos dborde largement le cadre du rapport qui existe entre DF et relation binaire (au sens entit/relation). Mme chose du reste pour lautre rfrence faite par TRC  Fagin : _A normal form for relational databases that is based on domains and keys_.


Incidemment, nous navons pas la mme rimpression de louvrage de TRC. Vous faites mention de la page 163, mais de mon ct, la bibliographie se trouve  la page 168 (je dispose de la rimpression de juin 1991).

----------


## miltone

On rentre dans les mandre des DF l.
Je vous laisse entre expert de haut vol moi je suis rest  terre. je pense avoir compris enfin les cardinalit mais pour a j'attends un livre avec des exemples pour tre sr de moi.

----------


## fsmrel

> je pense avoir compris enfin les cardinalit mais pour a j'attends un livre avec des exemples pour tre sr de moi.


Lisez les crits de Michel Divin. Il y a aussi ceux de Cyril Gruau. Puis n'hsitez pas  poser vos questions au sujet de ce que vous estimerez tre encore problmatique. 

Bonne continuation.

----------


## fsmrel

Aujourd'hui, on dispose de louvrage remarquable de D. Nanci (RIP) et B Espinasse _Ingnierie des systmes d'information : Merise deuxime gnration (4e dition, 2001)_, cest louvrage de rfrence. Concernant le MCD et le MLD, les chapitres  tudier sont le chapitre 7 ( Modlisation conceptuelle des donnes ) et le chapitre 13 ( Modlisation logique des donnes ). 

Y puiser sans modration.

----------

